# My R34 GTR V Spec ii Nur



## newbi (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I am from Malaysia.

Thought i would share a few pic of my car.

Regards



















Sorry for bad quality picture.


----------



## Wouter (Jul 30, 2011)

We need more pictures! 

Looks good so far


----------



## newbi (Sep 16, 2009)

Wouter said:


> We need more pictures!
> 
> Looks good so far


Thanks mate, =D
haha..okok...but i had only done minor mods on my ride. a bit no confident to show more. LOL !!!


----------



## newbi (Sep 16, 2009)

Here is another few picture. =D


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Cool:clap:


----------



## faryd (Jul 23, 2012)

Nice car mate! Where about are you in m'sia?


----------



## moddingdog (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice R34' what's the score with the intake pipe running over the top of the cam cover? Does that not cause heat problems?


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

I see you're still keeping the car too newbi. :thumbsup:


----------



## KNGP2104 (Mar 23, 2003)

Nice


----------



## newbi (Sep 16, 2009)

Kadir said:


> Looks good!


Thanks mate. =)


----------



## newbi (Sep 16, 2009)

sädde said:


> Cool:clap:


Thanks mate. =)


----------



## newbi (Sep 16, 2009)

faryd said:


> Nice car mate! Where about are you in m'sia?


Thanks mate, =)
I am from sabah , kota kinabalu. Your are from malaysia too ?


----------



## newbi (Sep 16, 2009)

Moddingdog said:


> Nice R34' what's the score with the intake pipe running over the top of the cam cover? Does that not cause heat problems?


Thanks mate,
I have no idea about that, doesnt it design like that by hks ? =/


----------



## newbi (Sep 16, 2009)

DarkChild said:


> I see you're still keeping the car too newbi. :thumbsup:


Haha!!! Thanks Darkchild.:thumbsup: You also keep your nur too ? =D


----------



## newbi (Sep 16, 2009)

KNGP2104 said:


> Nice


Thanks mate. =)


----------



## KRYSKYLINE (Mar 30, 2013)

That's the looking I want on R34, and with blue would be more fantastic


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

awesome


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## newbi (Sep 16, 2009)

Pls delete this thread, as the ride had sold to new owner.

Thanks GTROC.


----------



## keynex (Jan 10, 2013)

What happened? You can not sell this dream car!


----------



## newbi (Sep 16, 2009)

LOL...thinking to get other ride.


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

What you thinking of getting next mate..?


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Stunning


----------



## ciapek (May 21, 2008)

I don't like in white, but your is one I would like to have in garage...  Gratz.


----------

